# Mafia?



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't know if this has been discussed before, but the Mafia forum remains locked. I thought that the rules had been found again?

I never participated in it, but everyone was so excited for it.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 5, 2008)

I think Butterfree's making (or planning on making) hacks for it to be more efficient. -shrugs-


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 5, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Some people actually sent me the full rules so I've got them, but mostly I'm planning to write a special hack to make the Mafia work much more smoothly (easier approval and joining of games, mostly automated game mastering and night actions to prevent screwups while allowing the GM to type out death messages and such, automatically preventing people who are dead from posting, automated notices to remind people that a Mafia game they've signed up for is starting or that there's a new game or they need to send in new night actions, and so on). I had pretty much all my work on it (not that much, but a start) destroyed a while ago in a power outage, but I'll start over later and get it done when I can.


----------



## Ayame (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds freaking awesome!  :D
Wow, Butterfree.  <3
I cannot wait.  I loved that board.  I always died right away, and only played a couple of games, but hey, it was always fun.


----------



## Diz (Oct 5, 2008)

What is/was the mafia thing?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 5, 2008)

A game that's apparently pretty awesome. I think I'll join this time.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 5, 2008)

You ever played real-life Mafia? You know, the game where you get a group of people and some person who's not playing the game picks a couple of people to be the Mafia? And how sometimes there are a couple of people that have other roles (doctor/angel and police officer/detective I find most common) to do other things, like protect someone when the Mafia attacks them or have a chance to pick who they think the Mafia is/are? 

It wouldn't be surprised if you know the game under a different name, as I've heard it go under Werewolf and Murder before. There are also many different ways to play the game than this description (I had one at school where there was no day discussion whatsoever o.O wtf), and the TCoD versions, as well as almost all Internet versions - for the sake of keeping the game interesting - usually contain various roles that wouldn't be a good idea to try in a real Mafia game.

Mafia is _epic_, either way.


----------



## Diz (Oct 5, 2008)

Nope... Never heard of any of them...Sounds fun! I might join if it comes back!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 6, 2008)

Leafpool said:


> You ever played real-life Mafia? You know, the game where you get a group of people and some person who's not playing the game picks a couple of people to be the Mafia? And how sometimes there are a couple of people that have other roles (doctor/angel and police officer/detective I find most common) to do other things, like protect someone when the Mafia attacks them or have a chance to pick who they think the Mafia is/are?
> 
> It wouldn't be surprised if you know the game under a different name, as I've heard it go under Werewolf and Murder before. There are also many different ways to play the game than this description (I had one at school where there was no day discussion whatsoever o.O wtf), and the TCoD versions, as well as almost all Internet versions - for the sake of keeping the game interesting - usually contain various roles that wouldn't be a good idea to try in a real Mafia game.
> 
> Mafia is _epic_, either way.


Yeah, I have played real-life Mafia. It's called "murderer" here, by the way. And the only roles are the normal people and one "killer".


----------

